# Bananas/Blue berries/Apples/Sardines



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

If you plan to feed kibble in the long run, use kibble for training as well. In my experience at least for up to 9months. My mini finished growing in height around that age. He is now just filling out a bit and he is almost a year old. Poodles are a smart bunch, once you give them something other than kibble, good luck in getting them to eat kibble. Then you will worry they are not eating enough nutritionally...lol

We made the mistake of giving him all the yummy stuff and it took a really long time before he will eat kibble reliably. He is on 50/raw and 50/kibble. 

For Kong, yes to banana,apples,blueberries, etc. But be prepared that your mini might not like the kong, mine doesn't. He prefers bully sticks and win win for me because it also cleans his teeth.

High value treats like chicken for awesome potty outside, sure thing. i vote for measuring recommended kibble amount for the day and use that as treat, that way you also know he eaten enough for the day. I use high value treat for training "recall" outside which is super important to me.

So exciting! We need pictures once you have him


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I am so thrilled that the day is here (almost)!

I agree with asuk on using part of baby dog's regular food for early training. I would also feed part of his regular food from your hand for free. Put the other part of his regular food in a puzzle toy. Also as asuk said not all dogs like kongs, in fact, none of minne like them, but they all like these https://www.chewy.com/west-paw-zogoflex-toppl-dog-toy-aqua/dp/109835. For your pup the small one would be appropriate.

I think something special for successful potty trips is a good idea to put heavy reinforcement on going outside is good, going inside is not.

As to fruits I would say for sure as soon as baby dog gets a little settled and you know his tummy isn't in worry mode. Ironically neither of our poodles will eat fruits straight up (just ground up with their home cooked food). Peeves on the other hand would eat a peach, apple or other piece of fruit if he found one on the ground.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

*Pictures before Gotcha Day*

The breeder did the final groom on the two boys I get to choose from tomorrow. Argh! Sooooooooooo exciting!


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Excellent ideas! I have six or seven different designs that you can put kibble in and different textures and sizes and noises of toys.
I did get bully stix and also Yak cheese and there is a new freezer friendly chew toy I got.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are both really sweet looking! As I recall one of them was bigger than the other a few weeks ago, but it looks like they have evened out. I know this is super exciting, but remember to try to pick with your head over your heart at least a little bit and your heart will be very happy with that decision. Is somebody going with you to help out with the car ride home?


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Actually the breeder is showing the sire in Illinois or Indiana, I'm not sure which and she is borrowing a spare grooming table from someone in Monticello, close to where I live so she's bringing both of them to my home at 9am tomorrow! The other puppy that I don't choose goes to a new forever home in Indiana so that new owner is meeting the breeder at the dog show.

His first car ride will be with me to the vet on Saturday. I have a "car seat", harness(need to get a purple one to match my fancy leash) shot records, baggy ready for the required "poop" sample etc. I'm so ready!

I agree that the two seem have evened out a bit but I am leaning towards "Big Boy". I like his conformation, they both seem like fur factories and he looks from the photo to be more confident. Who knows, I will do my best to use what I have learned from the Volhard test and all of you to get my new significant other.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Well now aren't you a lucky duck to have a puppy delivering service!


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I was really surprised! I was all prepared to drive down and choose. It is only about a half hour to forty five minutes one way between our homes.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOO HOOO!!!! It's puppy time for you! You sound well prepared too! I agree with everybody's suggestion on the kibble feeding as training treats but also make sure you have one VERY high value treat that you use ONLY for potty training LOL! You will find out very quickly what your pup likes and doesn't like, but don't quit trying to introduce a food even if he turns his nose up at it now.........just like human kids. 
Even at 6 years old my girl has changed her mind on a few food items previously disliked!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Hope today is flying by for you! Can't wait to see which of those handsome boys comes home with you!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

wow, puppy delivery - how exciting. We're all waiting for photos and stories about your new, gorgeous baby.

I would stick to the food his breeder was feeding him, and a high value but simple treat for Potty, like cut up chicken breast (no skin) until he has settled in and you see that his poops are well formed. 

Introduce fruit slowly until you have a sense of how his digestion is. Some dogs have a cast iron stomach and you can feed them anything. Some are like mine with food allergies and intolerances. Most dogs fall in the middle where they can eat most foods, but sometimes will have diarrhea if they get too many treats. If you go slow introducing treats using kibble for most training and special treats for potty and outside/distractions then you will be able to judge and adjust so you avoid causing any digestive issues.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I can’t wait to see your new puppy! I wish I had followed the kibble as treats advice from the jump. I tried it after he had already developed a taste for the good stuff and he practically spit the kibble out in disgust.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

*He's here!*

Sorry I haven't posted. My little Rudy arrived Friday and it has been a whirlwind of me trying to put all my new knowledge to use. Seems I get dressed, brush my teeth etc. when he is napping in his crate. He doesn't like his puppy pen but naps during the day in his crate and sleeps in it at night. I took the whole week off to get him in a routine before I go back to work. Timing was great, my daughter is done sub teaching and works from home usually so she's here every day to take care of him. So, I only have one awful photo because he never stands still long enough. Got a couple of short videos though! lol


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

okay try to upload that photo again...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I've been dying to know who you picked and how the baby was settling in. It sounds like things are going well. The picture still didn't load. ;(


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh I've been catching up on this thread too and was looking forward to your final choice and puppy pics. I started both my girls on fruits and veggies right away, I home cook so they live their meals no matter what I feed for treats. I never had a problem with tummy problems even at a young age, and I've never given them a fruit or vegie they didn't like. I say start them early, not in large quantities of course, but lots of variation.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Yay Congratulations are your puppy!! Looking forward to pictures and how you all manage your day. Having a 5 month old I'm always curious how others handle their days.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Day five and all the photos I have of him are him sleeping or videos of him in motion. Not much in between! He loves watching TV, sleeps well in his crate on my bed next to me, been 7 hrs. then up to go outside and then another 3hrs. He loves being outside, all the noises, blowing leaves, cars, birds etc. He played with my daughter's weiner dog Oscar and had a ball and then crashed.
I only worry that he is too bonded to me. He is so pitiful when I put him in his puppy pen to use the bathroom or go upstairs for my morning coffee. I go back to work Monday and he will need to be in there except when my daughter, who works from home takes him outside, checks his water etc. He could care less about a stuffed king, barely chewed the yak cheese and is just getting the hang of a bully stick. I'm the main chew toy!
He weighed 5.7 lbs. Saturday and started him on probiotic for some yeast that was in his stool and because I will be changing his food. Hopefully he will get used to his puppy pen! Guess who is going to worry about him when I got back to work! I'll keep working on trying to get a picture.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

At this age puppies are sponges for their new worlds. Don't fret too much over going back to work. He will be unhappy at first, but he will adjust quickly to the new routine. It requires a little bit of tough love to help them get used to being without their main person. It sounds like your little man is doing just great.

BTW none of our dogs cared too much for kongs, but they all like the WestPaw Zogoflex Toppl toys. The small one would be good for your pup.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Let's see if these come through


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Charleeann67:) said:


> Let's see if these come through


Nope! I want pics please (sorry to be so demanding). Are you uploading them through PF or using a photo sharing app?


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

3rd try! Finally got him tuckered out long enough for me to get a photo. If this doesn't work it must be the surface pro I'm using. Usually I send from work and before this nI was sending photos from the breeder.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

What a handsome young man you have there! I love the day glow green gear.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

Whoo hoo! It worked! He doesn't seem to play with his toys very long, just like a baby. His fav so far is the tug toy a special lady sent him that is purple, white and black fur. He is very mouthy meaning he needs work on bite control. I have yak cheese, bully stix, a freezer chewy toy, about five different king type things that I've stuffed with kibble, frozen kibble, bits of banana and he investigates and walks away. So, I got a salmon skin, little one for him to try and that was a hitl He is very social, loves kids, other dogs, men. Not afraid of all the new noises in the household or outside including the sirens that were being tested. He sits now with just a hand command and will do down with a tiny piece of freeze dried chicken liver.


----------



## Charleeann67:) (Nov 6, 2017)

I got that early before I knew if I would get a boy or a girl. The puppia harness doesn't seem to fit him well so I got an xxs one today.

The vet said he doesn't need to come in for another shot until 12 weeks because he got the four in one or whatever from the breeder at 7 weeks. Do you think he is safe going to puppy classes? I read that sometimes the mother's immunity can prevent vaccines from doing their job and I'm sure he got lots from mom being there were only 2 in the litter. Vet also said that the shot at 12 weeks is a 3 year one for all the stuff. 
Anyone you know use the Mercola flea/tick collars that are essential oils? Not going to start poisoning him with heartworm stuff though. Incidence is very low here in Minnesotal


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Parvo is a concern where I live, so doggy intro’s were at my house with fully vaccinated, sweet dogs. The guidance is to keep him off of heavily trafficked dog trails and parks until he’s fully immunized. He’s so darn cute, btw!


----------

